# kazoo like noise once a night ...



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

my GF's girl rose but has been making a kazoo like sqeek once a night over the last month or 2 . 
I check on her and she does not seem in any distress , and i find her happily munching away on her food .. 
Just wondering what she might be "saying"

PS i checked her mouth several times nice pretty teeth and no sores i can see .


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That's an odd sound... I haven't heard about that noise coming form a hedgie before. The only thing I can guess is maybe Rose is eating, starts choking, coughs it up, and continues on her merry way??


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

thats the weird thing she does not seem in any kind of distress when she makes it .. weird ..


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

xhozt said:


> thats the weird thing she does not seem in any kind of distress when she makes it .. weird ..


no one else weighing in on this ,, even weirder


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I've heard lots of weird squeeks and snuffles from my hedgie maybe it was just a happy eating sound. My Quigley almost chirps when he is sniffing around and happy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There was someone posted somewhere, maybe CnQ or Welfare, about their hedgehog making a honking noise on occasion and it was a polyp in the sinus cavity. 

Are you looking at her when she does it? Is it possible she is getting food stuck in her mouth and is making that sound to hork it up?


----------

